

Why is this Java raytracer slower than the JavaScript version? - kmm
http://www.redcode.nl/blog/2012/07/java-speed-of-math/

======
nitrogen
This comment ([http://www.redcode.nl/blog/2012/07/java-speed-of-
math/#comme...](http://www.redcode.nl/blog/2012/07/java-speed-of-
math/#comment-4306)) reminded me why I learned Ruby instead of Python: the
flow of Python code becomes completely unreadable when whitespace gets
mangled.

